# Time/Date configuration - n00b here :)

## Rain Designs

Well I have crontab set up and running, but the time and date of my server are WAY off.  I know how to change the time and date in KDE or GNOME, but I'm not sure how to do it in CLI through SSH.  Does anyone know the command to edit time/date?

Thanks

-Rain

I don't really need the time and date to be changed, but it would save me some time.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ZagiFlyer

First make sure you are using your local time and not GMT (unless you are using GMT on purpose):

(from the installation HOW-TO http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/build.xml#doc_chap13: 

ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/path/to/timezonefile /etc/localtime

If the link is correct, double-check the time in your BIOS.

----------

## pjp

'man date' should tell you what you need.

----------

## Sesquipedalian

the 'date' command should do it:

date MMDDHHMM

----------

## Naan Yaar

Also, look into the ntp package.  It will keep you nicely synchronized with a time server.

 *kanuslupus wrote:*   

> 'man date' should tell you what you need.

 

----------

## Rain Designs

awesome! I love this forum! You guys respond so fast!

Thanks a lot!

-Rain

----------

